# Average Bodyfat % for a full sixpack?



## Energy (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi,

I've just hopped off the new scales my girlfriend bought me for christmas and I currently have 9.7% bodyfat however I am far from showing a fully ripped 6 pack myself.

I'm guessing this may because the stomach is the place I personally store the most fat.

Whats the average body fat percentage guys generally have before showing a full ripped 6 pack?


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 2, 2010)

The step on scales are usually inaccurate, much better to use a calipers or hydrostatic testing.

At ten I'd assume your six pack would be showing. 

This is a good guide of Bf percentages
Body Fat Percentage Guide for Men (by Jeremy Likness)


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 2, 2010)

Those are crap. It doesn't matter anyways, just cut til you get what you want.  Or bulk and cut and repeat til you do, that is.  Plus some people show different.  Mine always shows and has been before I seriously started lifting even when I'm eating my face off and up to like 15%.   There is no magical percentage but yea most people say get to below 10 to start getting extra inspired.


----------



## Energy (Jan 2, 2010)

Cheers for the responses guys.  I usually go on by what the mirror tells me and not the scales, bmi, bmr, body fat % etc etc I just wondered if there was a normal target % people aimed for.

Thanks


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 3, 2010)

I think most people around here usually say around 10, but since measuring overall body fat is something that is really sketchy and hard to do accurately I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ozjames007 (Jan 4, 2010)

i was down to just under 10. bout 9.8 rounded up.. and i could just see an outline of an 8 pack. ...


----------



## T_man (Jan 4, 2010)

I think it depends on how much ab muscle you have and where you store fat. It could range everywhere from 9-12 depending on the individual but anything under that you would be a stick to not see them.


----------



## liljojo4711 (Jan 6, 2010)

if u are at 9.7 then u should be able to see some abs. if not, try adding weight to ur ab routine in order to build up the muscle and that should result in more definition.


----------

